# apistogramma pandurini



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

does anyone have experience with these guys? I can't seem to find accurate information online. 
How big do they get?

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you mean apistogramma _panduro_? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=298


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, that's the one I mean. They are labelled as Pandurini at the LFS


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

lol, mislabel 

The panduro are great apistos, and are very similar to njissen


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How do they do in a community?

And how big do they get? That sheet says mildly aggressive and 3.5", but I'd rather hear from experience


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, i don't have them, but i saw them at my lfs's demo tank and they actually doing pretty good with some tetras. plus i also have other kind of apisto and they are pretty good community fish until they breed (typical cichlid thing)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I would recommend them more for a small species tank, like a trio breeding in a 20 gallon would be Ideal. They do fine with some small tetras and the like, too. They get a little under 4" usually, and arent very agressive, I beleive they are just a little more protective than rams.
A trio would probably do wellin your 28 gallon if you badis are too big to be eaten, and you may lose a shrimp or two. But personally I think its worth it.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

not really that related to the topic... i got a pair today...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How are they? Cute eh!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't really know how they are doing... they hide behind the little driftwood.... they are still small, but old enough to tell the sex


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Right, like most apistos the cracks and holes in driftwood most ideal for them. Mind chose to spawn in driftwood over caves i set up for them. Check out the Stock Shop @ www.tedsfishroom.com has most excellent driftwood.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

it is weird... i have tons of driftwood in my apistogramma "pebas" tank and they choose the little flower pot... i thought they like flower pot more.. now i just learn new thing...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i was doing some more in depth research on the fish and found out that people actually call the panduro Pandurini. your lfs didn't mislabel them after all, just label the wrong name that often mistake as the name of the fish. the correct one is panduro.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

just an update on my fish... seems to me they paired up... but i am not too sure... at least they don't chase each other away and start to guard a flower pot.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

just found out today they have laid eggs. they must have done it while i was at class. here is the picture of the eggs


----------

